# ROM Samsung Galaxy Trend GT-S7580



## Thomas_xxxxx (May 22, 2014)

Is there any custom ROM for Samsung Galaxy Trend GT-S7580?


----------



## slamandar (May 22, 2014)

1 +


----------



## NTLinhHaHa (Jun 15, 2014)

slamandar said:


> 1 +

Click to collapse



Following :/


----------



## tytux (Aug 8, 2014)

*there are roms*

there are rooms in htcmania, now just 1 or 2, but it´s a starting


----------



## Thomas_xxxxx (Aug 11, 2014)

Are they fully working?


----------



## Valittaja (Aug 12, 2014)

Thomas_xxxxx said:


> Is there any custom ROM for Samsung Galaxy Trend GT-S7580?

Click to collapse



yeah,is there?
i have only found the stock roms on sammobile.


----------



## Thomas_xxxxx (Aug 12, 2014)

Valittaja said:


> yeah,is there?
> i have only found the stock roms on sammobile.

Click to collapse



There is on htcmania.com one custom ROM for Trend Plus. I have not tried it yet but I am going to.


----------



## HenryStar (Aug 14, 2014)

Let me know if it works!


----------



## hearthrob07 (Aug 17, 2014)

Thomas_xxxxx said:


> There is on htcmania.com one custom ROM for Trend Plus. I have not tried it yet but I am going to.

Click to collapse



can you give it the link of that rom '
i cant find thou ..


----------



## Thomas_xxxxx (Aug 17, 2014)

hearthrob07 said:


> can you give it the link of that rom '
> i cant find thou ..

Click to collapse




```
http://www.htcmania.com/showthread.php?t=871964
```


----------



## NTLinhHaHa (Aug 19, 2014)

How can a Samsung ROM be posted on a HTC-based web =))


----------



## hearthrob07 (Aug 21, 2014)

Thomas_xxxxx said:


> ```
> http://www.htcmania.com/showthread.php?t=871964
> ```

Click to collapse




i dont understand the language of español


----------



## Thomas_xxxxx (Aug 21, 2014)

hearthrob07 said:


> i dont understand the language of español

Click to collapse



You don´t have to understand. Just download ROM here:
	
	



```
https://mega.co.nz/#!9ZIhXZBK!0LYtGkruoEiHu16Iqul-6fPPeR5BioRpAgs54jKpdXQ
```
 and flash it in CWM.


----------



## hearthrob07 (Aug 23, 2014)

Thomas_xxxxx said:


> You don´t have to understand. Just download ROM here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



can you give some ss ' is it okay ? bugs dude ?


----------



## Thomas_xxxxx (Aug 23, 2014)

hearthrob07 said:


> can you give some ss ' is it okay ? bugs dude ?

Click to collapse



It is okay. There are no bugs.


----------



## m1szczu (Aug 24, 2014)

Here's the link to this rom in english http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-ace/ace-2-help/solaristrend-v6-s7580-t2855758
Have anyone tried if it works on normal S7580? I'm asking because on the screenshots it says S7580L.


----------



## ure3808 (Sep 8, 2014)

*Solaris ROM*



m1szczu said:


> Here's the link to this rom in english http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-ace/ace-2-help/solaristrend-v6-s7580-t2855758
> Have anyone tried if it works on normal S7580? I'm asking because on the screenshots it says S7580L.

Click to collapse



Solaris ROM is is exactly the same as STOCK ROM.


----------



## mastro:° (Oct 10, 2014)

*s7580 custom rom*



Thomas_xxxxx said:


> Is there any custom ROM for Samsung Galaxy Trend GT-S7580?

Click to collapse



try these : 
trend lite rom 
http://forum.android.com.pl/f1452/trend-lite-465911/ 
turbo trend 
http://www.htcmania.com/archive/index.php/t-886147.html
SolarisTrend V6
http://www.htcmania.com/showthread.php?t=871964 

 use google chrome to traduct the pages 
hit thanx button if i helped you :good:


----------



## Heyno. (Oct 21, 2014)

*dude*



hearthrob07 said:


> can you give some ss ' is it okay ? bugs dude ?

Click to collapse



can somebody upload it to some else site? i cant download, i hit the download button but it doesnt start


----------



## berkantkz (Oct 22, 2014)

Following

I have S7390 Trend Lite


----------



## Thomas_xxxxx (May 22, 2014)

Is there any custom ROM for Samsung Galaxy Trend GT-S7580?


----------



## pl4za (Oct 28, 2014)

fbli_41 said:


> Following
> 
> I have S7390 Trend Lite

Click to collapse



Me too. Also following.


----------



## Bozo10 (Nov 5, 2014)

useful link from htcmania (its not an HTC-only forum...its just a name :highfive
htcmania.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1546


----------



## pl4za (Nov 7, 2014)

after all i have the 7392.. really different from the 7590.


----------



## alessandroarzilli (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm following this thread, too. I just bought a GT-S7580 for 80 euros today, branded TIM.
So, up to now November 2014 there is a working method to install the CWM recovery and to root this device, and there are only three ROMs released: Trend Lite, Turbo Trend and Solaris Trend V6.
Which is the best and safest, in your opinion, in terms of performance and usability? I've not tried any of them, since I bought the device yesterday and don't want to brick it today!


----------



## DannyGM16 (Dec 8, 2014)

IMPORTANT NOTICE:
Today I wrote a petition to Broadcom in change.org  to give us the chipset source code. This is necesary to develop CyanogenMod for our phone. Please, sign it and share:
https://www.change.org/p/broadcom-b...-cpu-for-bcm21664-devices-2?just_created=true

Enviado desde mi GT-S7580 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## berkantkz (Dec 8, 2014)

I modded stock rom for Trend Lite.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2965604


Sent from my e-tab4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## horpah (Dec 27, 2014)

Thomas_xxxxx said:


> Is there any custom ROM for Samsung Galaxy Trend GT-S7580?

Click to collapse



I found two roms - both on YT


----------



## berkantkz (Dec 27, 2014)

Look here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2965604


----------



## saikatrockz (Feb 26, 2015)

*CM11 rom for s7582*

Try this rom...
cm11 for s7580...
Search on google-[Rom][Unofficial][Unstable][Cm11]Galaxy Trend Plus Gt-S7580
and you will find a cm11 rom for s7580
But there is a bug..
SIM IS WORKING ONLY SIM 1 SLOT..

Thanx to SandPox
Enjoy....


----------



## aibs95 (Mar 20, 2015)

go to sammobile.com


----------



## PANOSGR^ (Mar 21, 2015)

*working*



Thomas_xxxxx said:


> Is there any custom ROM for Samsung Galaxy Trend GT-S7580?

Click to collapse



im working at stock rom to full changes .... i will upload it soon as tar file ... im not uploading yet because i have theme chooser bugs


----------



## alessandroarzilli (Apr 11, 2015)

Sorry if this has been asked before, but I would like to know:
is there any custom ROM fully working for this device, up to now (April 2015)?
Or, is there only a rooting process, as available on this forum's discussion's previous pages?


----------



## PANOSGR^ (Apr 24, 2015)

alessandroarzilli said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before, but I would like to know:
> is there any custom ROM fully working for this device, up to now (April 2015)?
> Or, is there only a rooting process, as available on this forum's discussion's previous pages?

Click to collapse



cyanogen rom by sandpox 
just type it on youtube or google


----------



## Dr Grato (Apr 24, 2015)

How to root this phone? Can someone give me link to learn it?


----------



## PANOSGR^ (Apr 25, 2015)

Dr Grato said:


> How to root this phone? Can someone give me link to learn it?

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2621087


----------



## SlimShady08 (May 14, 2015)

PANOSGR^ said:


> cyanogen rom by sandpox
> just type it on youtube or google

Click to collapse



Dude thats not fully working. Its unstable.

Sent from my GT-S7580L using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## wwonsz (Aug 15, 2015)

galaxytrendplus.jecool.net/custom-stock-rom-gt-s-7580-1-4/

This one has already been released, has anyone tried it?

The group is also working on CM11 and CM12.1 for GT-S7580.


----------



## huyhuyvu01 (Aug 15, 2016)

there are many: dirty unicorn, cm13,12.1, Xosp, resurriction remix 5.5.9,5.6.9 by no_name, you can find on google or xda


----------



## ure3808 (Aug 17, 2017)

**** this


----------



## Devnoober (Nov 3, 2017)

*Oc rom*

2ghz oc rom


----------



## Thomas_xxxxx (May 22, 2014)

Is there any custom ROM for Samsung Galaxy Trend GT-S7580?


----------



## hiha25 (Feb 23, 2019)

Thank You  Thomas_xxxxx For This Useful Post: [ View ]


----------

